# Signature Competition/SOTW 8 (Week Ending October 10th, 2008) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 8th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, October 12th, at 7 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives 5000 credits.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?



*MJB23*:











*Composure:*











*Steph05050:*










Chuck8807:











Scottysullivan:








​


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph gmv.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i went with the steelers but composure was def a close second...sry bud ha thanks for the vote though....they ALL are great


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Steph was nice!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I voted for Steph05050. The braves sig is really quite dynamic, and I am not even a fan of baseball.


----------



## K-A-P (Mar 4, 2007)

Steph got this one hands down....I would not have enough time in the world to explain why it's good.

*EDIT* Steph did you use Layer masking? Because that is really clean work you did there.

The Inter Milan one would have got my vote except the yellow lines being the top layer really took away from the athletes in the sig.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I am not the biggest fan of C. Ronaldo but that is irrelevant. I love the effect MJ used. It looks really great.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh man, ManU AND Inter, good deal, but Composures was sick this week.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Judoka said:


> I am not the biggest fan of C. Ronaldo but that is irrelevant. I love the effect MJ used. It looks really great.


I'm not a big of Ronaldo either. I wanted to put a pic of Rooney but I couldn't find one I liked.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Should have went with either Giggs/Scholes/Cantona


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I almost went with Giggs.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I went with the Steelers one.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Gotta go with the Steelers sig.:thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I had to go with Steph on this one i really dig her entry. all great work tho


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the vote so far everyone i didnt expect to do well...anyways thats all


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

really good work this week....almost went with the sharks but no joe thornton..but good work none the less


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I voted for M.J.

All of the entries we're great, But M.J. takes this one.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

come on we need more votes 25 wont do it....and if ur uncertain im a sure bet...aint that right mjb


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

steph dont make me do it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You two stop flirting.

Everyone Vote for me in the caption contest


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey im not bribing mj plazz ill vote for ya


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Voted for Steph, she deserves to win this one


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

scottysullivan said:


> Voted for Steph, he deserves to win this one


He is a she and I deserve to win this one.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

what if its a tie? do we have a run off or we both win?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If we have a tie then I cast my vote, which I hadn't used yet, and give the win to steph because i'm such a nice person.

Steph05050 is this weeks winner, congrats!!!


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

...in the immortal words of Mike Goldberg
"CLASS ACT"

what a nice guy


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks mjb...very nice of u...thanks for those who voted


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Mazel tov Steph! :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

With a late come from behind surge of votes it appears that I actually won. Sorry steph but you in fact lose and I am the winner.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well deserved win for MJB.

Fair contest boys!


----------

